# Any Bob Ross Fans In Here...?



## bayoubill (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not a painter... but I could listen to this guy talk 'til the cows came home... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lMAbyFsYR0]Bob Ross Paints Winter Scenery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## oldernwiser (Dec 17, 2012)

Bill Alexander too. The guy was amazing - and not just his high-speed painting techniques.

He said something that has rung with me for many years: You have to have darkness in order to see the light. I found that to be most profound.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2012)

Bob was cool...this guy was another fascinating character who I enjoyed watching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0umr1SE2M8M]Bill Alexander "the Original Happy Painter" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember both of 'em.   They made it look so easy, I tried but never got the hang of it.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> I remember both of 'em.   They made it look so easy, I tried but never got the hang of it.



"We don't make mistakes...we have happy accidents." ~ Bob Ross


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > I remember both of 'em.   They made it look so easy, I tried but never got the hang of it.
> ...




LOL, I remember that too.   I just didn't have the skillset for it.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Bob was cool...this guy was another fascinating character who I enjoyed watching.
> 
> Bill Alexander "the Original Happy Painter" - YouTube



that's pretty cool...! thanks... love the way the guy sings as he paints... 

never heard of this guy before... what kinda accent is that...? that and the happy attitude sorta reminds me of an old Ukrainian fella I used to know...


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd usually tune him in when I wanted to take a nap. The guy's voice would put an insomniac out for the count. 

When I was a chitlin', it was John Gnagy Learn to Draw on TV. And that was black and white LOL.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Bob was cool...this guy was another fascinating character who I enjoyed watching.
> ...





> William "Bill" Alexander (April 2, 1915  January 24, 1997) was a German painter, art instructor, and television host. He is best known as the creator and host of The Magic World of Oil Painting and later the The Art of Bill Alexander & Robert Warren, television programs that ran on PBS in the United States.
> 
> Born in East Prussia, Alexander's family escaped during World War I to Berlin. Apprenticed as a carriage maker, Alexander was drafted into the Wehrmacht during World War II. Captured by Allied troops, he made himself notable by painting portraits of Allied officers' wives and he soon made his way to the United States.



William Alexander (artist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Connery (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoy the man and his philosophy.

"The secret to doing anything is believing that you can do it. Anything that you believe you can do strong enough, you can do. Anything. As long as you believe."~Bob Ross 






...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the dulcet sound of his voice, combined with the soft sounds of the brush against the pallet and against the canvas...

soooo calming... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j7SGoRdOL8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j7SGoRdOL8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2012)

more Bob...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=8HfA9K7SL5M&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=8HfA9K7SL5M&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## pbel (Dec 22, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> I'm not a painter... but I could listen to this guy talk 'til the cows came home...
> 
> Bob Ross Paints Winter Scenery - YouTube



I went on a site called "AskART.com," a place for serious art collectors of famous and some not so famous artists, wanting to see some more of his beautiful works, and could not find him...

Was his TV name his real name?

AskART - Artist art biography, auction records and art for sale, dealers and other appraisal information for American artists
1 - ) New York
Richard M. Ross (mid 20th century) United States
Robert Ross (1805 - 1840) United States
Robert Ross (fl.1880 - 1890) United Kingdom
Robert Ross (1902 - 1984) Canada
Robert Henry Alison Ross (1898 - 1940) United Kingdom
Robert Kenneth Ross (1910 - 2006) California
Robert T. Ross (Early 20th century) California
Robert Thorburn Ross (1816 - 1876) United Kingdom


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2012)

pbel said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a painter... but I could listen to this guy talk 'til the cows came home...
> ...



Bob Ross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2012)

more Bob...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sJ4NAugxg]Bob Ross: Christmas Eve Snow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2012)

I used to watch his show all the time.   When he died it was a great loss to the art community.   There's always Jerry Yarnell.   I haven't heard that he died.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't give up. Oil is the easiest medium but sometimes the timing just isn't quite right. I painted in oils for years and tried twice to switch to watercolor. The second time, it all just kinda came together and I've never gone back. As a hobby, I taught watercolor and oils but pretty much work only in watercolor now. 

If you like Ross' or Alexander's methods and if you really want to paint, stay with it. Or, do it your own way. I've seen people paint with wads of toilet paper or just their palette knife. Don't be hard on yourself. Accept that you're an artist - NOT a camera. 

Mostly, have fun.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have pics of your watercolors?

I used acrylics but loved oils..especially when they came out in water based oils. No turpentine to clean the brushes.

You know that "glow" or the term "painter of light" that thomas kincade was known for? I figured out his secret in how it looks different when you turn down lights and the scene takes on an evening hue of the piece. Linseed oil makes the paint do that.

Last piece I really busted ass on and loved was the one I put on a coffee table. I am not much in to boring standard surfaces. I paint on furniture. Or rather..I used to.

Both of these are on coffee tables. The koi is now in Belarus, the other some guy bought here that is local. And those were my last two pieces. Both in acrylic.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2013)

The lilypads are spackled on...so it is two dimensional.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2013)

Friend of mine did this one...and I am proud to say I own it. Traded a persian antique rug for it. LOVE this painting. It is on canvas. He does the standard surface..not me, lol.


----------

